# Where to buy speaker spacers???



## soljaboy2003 (Jun 11, 2004)

Okay I need to change front speakers in my 03' LE Sentra an I to know all the possible places to buy the spacers. Please try to give links if possible. thanks


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

soljaboy2003 said:


> Okay I need to change front speakers in my 03' LE Sentra an I to know all the possible places to buy the spacers. Please try to give links if possible. thanks


Crutchfield.com has em... www.crutchfield.com

exact link
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-IqnrtDA77YI/cgi-bin/ProdGroup.asp?c=11&s=0&g=103200&cc=01&avf=N&search=


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.subbox.net/store/index.html


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

there are several people on b15sentra who will make them for you, just run a search. I think they're something like $15 shipped for custom MDF spacers.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

www.partsexpress.com has them for 6.70 let me dig around for a link

edit: http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=265-821


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> there are several people on b15sentra who will make them for you, just run a search. I think they're something like $15 shipped for custom MDF spacers.



linky: http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=75310&page=1&pp=15&highlight=mdf+adapter


----------



## soljaboy2003 (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for your help guys I bought some from a website for less than $10 shipped. :thumbup:


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

soljaboy2003 said:


> Thanks for your help guys I bought some from a website for less than $10 shipped. :thumbup:


What website?


----------



## soljaboy2003 (Jun 11, 2004)

Here's where you can get the spacers...even though it says 6 1/2" it also works with 6 3/4" speakers.

http://www.mjmautoinnovations.com/sak725t65.htm


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

it doesn't even say the thickness or the material?

ehh, I wouldn't hit it, but they might work. What speakers are you installing?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

It looks like a good deal... maybe?

I was just a little concerned cuz they never seem to mention how many adaptors you get... I mean that price could be per spacer.  

Let me know how it turns out.

thx


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

So what happend?

Did they show? Are they quality? What?


----------



## soljaboy2003 (Jun 11, 2004)

They are perfect but the thickness is only 1/4" thick so if you buy these kind you will need two sets. I had modified the one set I bought to make it fit. You will also need to buy longer screws.
Heres how mines look after I installed it.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

what are they made of?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> what are they made of?


looks like plastic to me adam. btw where ya been ho? never on AIM, and never answering your cell...tsk tsk.

if they're plastic, i'd stay away from them. plastic tends to break and split if you tighten it, plus, if you dont dynamat it, you've still got 2 hard surface (speaker + plastic/wood spacer) sitting next to eachother, which = rattles after a while.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

hehe, sorry

Yeah I haven't been on AIM in like a week and a half, ever since I moved actually. I'm still on a sketchy dialup connection at home that isn't even on my computer, I probably won't be back on AIM until I can get a permanent connection on my real computer, which might be as late as the end of August when I get back to school.... As for the cell, I have no idea...I always have it on me and it's always on. I have some shitty-ass reception at work though, and I'm there 90% of my waking hours, so maybe that's the problem?

And I agree with what you said, plastic wouldn't make the greatest of spacers. It's light and it would tend to resonant as the speaker plays. Besides, what good is a .25" spacer anyway unless you double up like he said? Hell I would need 4 per side for the speakers I have now... They are cheap though, and they require no effort to make, so if someone doesn't have the time or tools to make their own, and doesn't feel like buying some from someone else who would make them, these would be a decent option.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

So I bought these adapters and not a single hole matched up perfect. 

First off the 3 large holes were nowhere near (not even close) to the 3 OEM holes in the door. Big, way too big, I will have to re-drill the holes now. That sux!

That’s the major beef... the minor stuff was more minor. The 4 speaker holes did not line up exact. Luckily, the ABS material is semi-soft so it conformed once I worked the screws in a few times. A single adapter didn't give enough clearance. Either the B14 has less room in the door than my B13 or 2-7/16 inch speakers are way too big. Anyway, I purchased 4 adapters just in case. Glad I did cuz no way would they fit without doubled up adapters. Finally, each 6 1/2 inch hole wasn't big enough to seat my speaker. I had to grind down each inner diameter at an angle "/" so the speaker would fit flush.

These adapters were "ok" but the measurements were all wrong. Perhaps I ordered the wrong set? Perhaps they do indeed sell a perfectly matched set of adapters for the B14 & B13, if that were the case then I would be half sold. 

All in all, they are not bad... I had just expected a perfect fit the first time so maybe that was a bit much to ask?


----------

